# Problema con TV color 32 LED - manchas en la pantalla.



## Ariel1991 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hola estimado:

Tengo un problema con una TV telefunken 32 LED.
Modelo: TKLE3213D

Estos días comenzó a aparecer esta mancha, que deja el centro de la pantalla mas oscura, pude capturar una foto, para que puedan verlo, y si pueden darme algún consejo, de cuál seria la causa-problema. Desde ya !muchas Gracias!


----------



## capitanp (Jun 26, 2014)

Que raro, no se te mojo?


----------



## felixreal (Jun 27, 2014)

Hola !!!

Parece que se mojó, o que la han limpiado con algún producto químico. La mayoria de líquidos dañan las pantallas. Siento no poder dar más info.

Saludos!


----------



## Ariel1991 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hola, actualmente este Televisor es de mi hermana, y lo primero que hice fue preguntarle si quisieron limpiar con algo húmedo, pues me dijo que NO.

Habría alguna manera o modo de que pueda comprobar si es por humedad o si fuese otro problema. Muchas Gracias.


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 2, 2014)

Eso podría ser una mancha de cera con colorante.
El primer paño que habría a mano, sería el que se usa para lustrar los muebles.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 2, 2014)

Como bien dijeron, puede ser una mancha producto de algún limpiador que atacó la superficie de la pantalla, aunque si miramos bien hay franjas o zonas oscuras formando una especie de cuadricula en toda la pantalla, no creo que sea un efecto de la fotografía.


----------



## Dls (Jul 3, 2014)

vuelvele a preguntar a tu hermana y que sea honesta y no la limpio con algo, algun quimico o algo?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 3, 2014)

Hola, 1ro. Para identificiar de que origen es el síntoma, corrobora en la pantalla la tonalidad de los colores con diferentes imágenes. Luego inspecciona a la misma apagada revisando con luz externa la superficie en busca de daño u opacamiento de la misma. Si de lo anterior no hay nada sospechoso, hay que controlar la fuente de alimentación como 1ra. Instancia.


----------



## felixreal (Jul 4, 2014)

Hola !!!

A ver, es sencillo: prueba un video, si las manchas cambian, puede ser un problema de alimentación del panel, o el panel LCD en sí. Si las manchas no cambian, éstas podrían estar en el interior, cosa muy poco probable, ya que no hay apenas espacio y los paneles están sellados, o en el exterior.
Si están en el exterior, son de algun producto de limpieza, seguro. Además, tienen todo el aspecto de haber sido una rociada de spray, y luego pasar un paño.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Ariel1991 (Ago 28, 2014)

*Hola a  todos!*

Bueno. Les cuento que estos días pasé por lo de mi hermana y aproveché para checar la TV.
Hice la prueba con la lampara externa y no aparece manchas. Solo cuando esta encendida y tomé unas fotos. La imagen esta empeorando.
Si alguien puede guiar me que circuito y integrado comprobar le agradecería.


----------



## claudio1232 (Jul 31, 2017)

Buenas tengo el mismo tv con la misma falla alguien sabe cual es el problema


----------



## juanchuck11 (Ago 15, 2017)

Hola tengo el mismo tv con el mismo problema, cambie placa main y sigue igual, alguien pudo solucionarlo gracias.



Hola de nuevo, firmware se le carga a este tv Telefunken gracias


----------



## claudio1232 (Sep 26, 2017)

Podrias compartir el firmware de este modelo. Esto soluciona la falla ?


----------

